# ventilation fan for new shop



## larry0846 (Feb 20, 2013)

many thanks for your help -- am finishing tricking out a 14' x 24' utility bldg as my new shop -- A frame, 8' side walls, one 8' door on one end, small window on the other -- want to put in some sort of exhaust / ventilation fan for temperature comfort / air exchange -- would prefer multi-speed rather than temp controlled -- handling dust control with other devices -- attic fans seem too big -- but i can't find a smaller fan that has decent reviews -- cost is always a consideration but not the most important this time -- appreciate your thoughts ans suggestions --


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

If all your looking to do is move air in and out........here's a good option...

http://www.rakuten.com/prod/1-2-hp-...e&adid=18179&gclid=CLG6ovDYz70CFdBcMgodeTcAaA


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You might think a attic fan is too much now but wait until it gets hot. You will want all the fan you can get. :laughing: Seriously I would go for the attic fan.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Where do you want to mount the fan? In the small window? Cut a new hole in the wall? In the ceiling/roof? Portable in the door?

Do you want it reversible?

More information needed.

George


----------



## larry0846 (Feb 20, 2013)

george -- i'd mount it above the main door -- not reversible -- just multi-speed -- not opposed to roof or wall mounted but i probably thought that style would be too small -- 

i think another reservation i have for the attic fan is noise -- i appreciate when other tools are running -- fan noise is not an issue -- i almost said 'mute' -- but there are times that i enjoy the quiet time putting things together -- and i don't want the roar of a fan to infringe -- 

so -- like many of us -- i want it all -- not too big, not too small, multi-speed, quiet, but ventilates effectively -- mounting location as needed -- 

many thanks


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

When I built my shop, I put in two exhaust fans. They are 16 inches square and are two speed. I have one on a timer so it can be set to run for up to an hour.
They are the type used in barns etc. I got them from a company called princess auto which is mail order.
One is mounted in the top corner of an eight by eight "finishing room" so it does duty exhausting odours when finishing. They are not very loud ad have been doing a good job. I try to minimize the use when the temperature is too different outside so as not to waste heated or cooled air. This may not be what you are looking for they have been welcome.


----------



## victoriaburn (Jun 28, 2014)

We recently open a vehicle repairing garage which is quite big and we keep 3 ventilators on three different walls for ample and fresh air flow. Among many ventilation systems we manage and decide to go for Ventis after reading its positive reviews on web.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

When I was young attic fans were the normal mode for house cooling. They are actually rather quiet as they generally are large and run at slower speeds than smaller fans.

I have a couple of smaller, portable fans I use in my garage when I do not have the a/c running. One is a cage blower style. It pulls a lot of air, but is noisy.

George


----------

